# New snow goose rig - need your thoughts



## Benelli2020 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just picked up my first snow goose rig this summer and plan to use it this fall. Last week of October / first part of November is generally out target dates.

I don't have much for motion yet other than the socks. Is t necessary to get some fliers or vortex? I know on a calm day they would be huge, however with 750 socks idk if that would be enough.

Also what pattern do you guys normally run for the spread. Were normally targeting ducks in the fall but would like to set up for snows a day or two.

Rig: 
300 full body snows 
6 dz FB specs
750 snow/blue socks


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of FB's! Sounds like a great spread.


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

That sounds like a good target time table. I was in ND several years ago during the last week of Oct. and we saw tons of snow geese feeding and migrating. With that spread, you should be able to draw them in if they are around.


----------

